# "New Highly Reactive" Chemicals Found In Our Atmosphere



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 2, 2022)

I've seen several articles about this. More studies need to be done to know the affects of these chemicals on our health.
_"A research team led by the University of Copenhagen has recently discovered an entirely new class of highly reactive chemical compounds – hydrotrioxides (ROOH) – in Earth’s atmosphere. The chemicals are extremely oxidizing and likely to affect both human health and the global climate."
https://www.earth.com/news/highly-reactive-chemicals-discovered-in-the-atmosphere/
_


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 2, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've seen several articles about this. More studies need to be done to know the affects of these chemicals on our health.
> _"A research team led by the University of Copenhagen has recently discovered an entirely new class of highly reactive chemical compounds – hydrotrioxides (ROOH) – in Earth’s atmosphere. The chemicals are extremely oxidizing and likely to affect both human health and the global climate."
> https://www.earth.com/news/highly-reactive-chemicals-discovered-in-the-atmosphere/_


Ah, a new word for a new reactive chemical - and another planet-killer.  The dangers of using aerosols has been recognized for a long time, yet they are still sold.  But, eliminating them would leave us with non-aerosolized products that end up in the dumps and the watersheds.  Humans create compounds and then the compounds recreate themselves by combining with other chemical elements.  By the time anyone figures out just how dangerous all this is, it will likely be too late.


----------

